# Anubias too big for small tanks?



## AMM (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi, noobie here. I’m getting ready to order my plants for my first planted tank. It’s only 9 gallons, but it’s 18” tall. I only want easy beginner plants so I was thinking of anubias tied to driftwood. 
I’m ordering from aquariumplants website and I was thinking of anubias minima or afzelli to get some height to cover the heater, then maybe some anubias coffeefolia and anubias pygmy nana. It’s hard to get an idea of how large these plants are from the various websites, especially the coffeefolia. Are the leaves of these going to overpower my tank? Any thoughts on these plants?
Thanks!!!
Angie


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

Most of the pieces you are getting from retailers will come in small pots. It will consist of a rhizome with 4-6 leaves. Even the larger anubias such as afzeli and coffefolia will be smaller and easier to handle. With their slow growth rates, you should be able to keep them in a small tank for a while.

If you look at my sig, you'll see a 12x12x12 tank w/ some anubias coffefolia in it to gauge the size of the leaves. It takes a while to get the really big leaves on these plants.

-Charlie


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

most are 2-4 inches long and 2-4 inches tall to start. They grow slow and would take years to outgrow your tank. At that point, you would be able to get rid of them easily. Stick with the smaller ones, such as any nana, nana eyes, pygmy nana, minima, afzelli and coffeefolia. The leaves on coffeefolia at about 2 inch long and 1 - 1 1/2 inches wide.


----------



## AMM (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the prompt replies. 
Just the info I was looking for!
Angie


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

I would look for either Anubias Nana or Anubias Nana 'petite', they both stay very small, and are suited for even the tiniest of nano tanks.


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Go for Anubias nana petite. old leave size is around 1cm. However, all anubias are prune to Green Spot Algae attack due to slow growth rate. Need to trim off old leave and put them in low light/shade.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

^^^ what dollface and pro said hahaha
my fav is anubias nano petites because they are super small and coffefolia in my opinion gets big


----------



## AMM (Aug 20, 2009)

I've been having second thoughts about the coffeefolia because of the size. What about nana narrow leaf? Or what else would go good with some petites, and minima. It needs to be able to attach to rock or wood.
Angie


----------



## RianS (May 12, 2009)

When the the coffeefolia gets to big just sell or trade it in the SNS for another plant you've been thinking about. It'll give you tons of time since anubias grows slow to begin with. I'm also surprised to see that no one has suggested any type of java fern sine their low light and can get pretty tall.


----------



## sherryazure (Feb 10, 2008)

AMM.

(I was not allowed to post the link I mentioned but do a search with his name - see below, and Anuibias or Top Tropical and his name and it will show up - an amazing - with beautiful photos of Anubias, and scientific data on them.)

........................................................................................

I often find a compelling look by using larger Anubias (bartari for example - mother plant) in say a 20 tall... I let it fill the tank and have a spot light, maybe on wood, with some rocks around. As well, it depends on the size of the stock you find... (I've seen same plant puny, or nice leafy and full.) 

As well, the link below is one of the best sites I've found by this Russian specialist re these plants. When I first found his information years ago, many of the wonderful Anubias he mentioned (many) were not to be found - now esp with the auctions they can be readily found. 

Has photos, history so on but most importantly the types that will do well submerged and those that won't (all by leaf type.) He shows photos of layers of different types, and an Anubias wall.

Otherwise, if you want a regular planted look, I'd suggest, as some have the nana, and/or the newer variations of, but it depends on the stock you can find as well. (and I've noticed the names are not always accurate.)


If the link does not work just search with his name)

(I just did a search with his name and found even more information from him...)

Eugene Zagnitko Anubias (what I searched tons come up)

Re the algae I have mine on suction cup fixtures or wood on same, so that all can be taken out (or just weighted) and gently cleaned off. (Algae not too much of a problem though for me.) I've set my tanks up to make maintenance real easy, lol.


----------



## sherryazure (Feb 10, 2008)

*Amm - Anubias*

AMM.

(I was not allowed to post the link I mentioned but do a search with his name - see below, and Anuibias or Top Tropical and his name and it will show up - an amazing - with beautiful photos of Anubias, and scientific data on them.)

........................................................................................

I often find a compelling look by using larger Anubias (bartari for example - mother plant) in say a 20 tall... I let it fill the tank and have a spot light, maybe on wood, with some rocks around. As well, it depends on the size of the stock you find... (I've seen same plant puny, or nice leafy and full.) 

As well, the link below is one of the best sites I've found by this Russian specialist re these plants. When I first found his information years ago, many of the wonderful Anubias he mentioned (many) were not to be found - now esp with the auctions they can be readily found. 

Has photos, history so on but most importantly the types that will do well submerged and those that won't (all by leaf type.) He shows photos of layers of different types, and an Anubias wall.

Otherwise, if you want a regular planted look, I'd suggest, as some have the nana, and/or the newer variations of, but it depends on the stock you can find as well. (and I've noticed the names are not always accurate.)


If the link does not work just search with his name)

(I just did a search with his name and found even more information from him...)

Eugene Zagnitko Anubias (what I searched tons come up)

Re the algae I have mine on suction cup fixtures or wood on same, so that all can be taken out (or just weighted) and gently cleaned off. (Algae not too much of a problem though for me.) I've set my tanks up to make maintenance real easy, lol.


----------

